# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  A mendoni se ia vlen te ndiqni studimet ne kolegje private?

## Kosovare123

Kjo eshte nje pyetje qe shume shpesh e ndegjojme dhe ndoshta asnjehere nuk e marrim nje mendim konkret. Personalisht, ne te kaluaren kam menduar se asnjehere nuk do te ndiqja studimet ne nje kolegj privat. Faktikisht, Universiteti i Prishtines nuk i vlereson studentet e merituar, dhe kete me plot goje po e them. 
Eh po, zgjidhja e fundit ishte kolegji privat..Cilin do ta ndiqja valle? Sigurisht, qe ishin shume opsione ne pah por deshiroja qe ta zgjidhja me te mirin per te ardhmen time. Cfare bera? 
Zgjodha Kolegjin AAB. Shume ma lavderuan, disa e shane sepse ishte privat. Por pak ide kishin ata per kete kolegj. 
Vertete, mosha kur duhet te vendosesh per te ardhmen tende eshte ndoshta mosha me kritike, por jam tejet e lumtur sot e asaj dite qe bera zgjedhjen e duhur. Jam shume krenare qe studioj ne kolegj privat e qe eshte AAB, me i miri ne rajon sipas te gjitha statistikave dhe jo vetem. Kam perfituar shume nga ky kolegj, duke perfshire ketu bursa te ndryshme, burse Erasmus+, pune dhe angazhime te shumta. Me fjale te tjera, sipas mendimit tim gjithmone, nese je i afte, nuk ka rendesi fare a eshte universiteti privat apo shteteror. Bile, kolegji privat asnjehere nuk i hup vlerat e tua, por vetem i ngrit ato.
Nese ka te interesuar, me shkruani edhe privatisht, mund te ndaj pervoja me te gjera.
Per me shume mundeni edhe ta vizitoni faqen e Kolegjit AAB ne rast te deshires per informim. https://aab-edu.net/ 
Ndani edhe mendimet e juaja.

----------

